# So disappointed in my Wood this year...



## NoobTube (Nov 19, 2018)

Guys, I think its a sign... last year the wood I got, I was not impressed with. The first year I got wood from a local guy and it was pretty darn good, and I got it pretty late in the season (Mid-November).

I burned through my 2 cords last year very quickly (and I didnt really think it was that cold of a winter in CT.)

This year I bought 3 cord for around $720. The moisture content in this wood has been off the charts, and a lot of the wood is clearly insect riddled. I am definitely going to have to do a mid-season clean on the liner. The creosote must be pretty dang bad from this wood. 

Anyone in CT know of a good wood supplier? I'm just getting fed up with this crap. None of the wood felling companies will drop off wood, and I don't have a truck to pick up road-side stuff. I mean if I'm going to pay $700 for 3 cords, I'm tempted to buy a ton or two of Bio-bricks at around the same cost.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 19, 2018)

You should be buying your 2021 burning season wood right now, not your 2018 wood!  I don’t think you can reasonably expect to buy wood that is consistently below 20%MC from any seller, year after year.  You just need to buy ahead and season it yourself.


----------



## NoobTube (Nov 19, 2018)

I'll have to try and run that one by my wife... lol.


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 19, 2018)

Is anyone selling kiln dry wood in your area ? I know it’s probably expensive. But if it’s been kiln dried it should be good to burn. Save what you bought already and burn it next year at a minimum if it’s not ready this year. Burning it this season will only lead to frustration, low heat output, and a dirty chimney


----------



## Dieselhead (Nov 19, 2018)

Who’s it from


----------



## NoobTube (Nov 19, 2018)

Dieselhead said:


> Who’s it from



J&M Landscaping out of Orange, CT.


----------



## Dieselhead (Nov 19, 2018)

You can try Kriz in Bethany he keeps it under a lean-to


----------



## NoobTube (Nov 19, 2018)

Dieselhead said:


> You can try Kriz in Bethany he keeps it under a lean-to



Thanks for the advice. BTW, awesome BK! I tried to talk the wife into one of those but she just wouldnt let me get anything other than an insert. As you can tell I have uphill battles with my firewood and selection in stoves...


----------



## Ashful (Nov 19, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> I'll have to try and run that one by my wife... lol.



You act as if it is a crazy suggestion, but notice the 3 “likes” that have already shown up under that post.  The 3-year rule is one of the most oft-repeated pieces of advice on this forum, not usually coming from me.


----------



## Bad LP (Nov 19, 2018)

Ashful said:


> You act as if it is a crazy suggestion, but notice the 3 “likes” that have already shown up under that post.  The 3-year rule is one of the most oft-repeated pieces of advice on this forum, not usually coming from me.


Relying on somebody else is nothing more than a recipe for failure. You need to buy green wood and season it yourself.


----------



## NoobTube (Nov 19, 2018)

Ashful said:


> You act as if it is a crazy suggestion, but notice the 3 “likes” that have already shown up under that post.  The 3-year rule is one of the most oft-repeated pieces of advice on this forum, not usually coming from me.



Not trying to suggest you are wrong. I agree. You just don't know my wife. She is like super OCD about stuff. My last wood-pile was beautiful, but she couldn't stop touching the bark pile I had because she didnt want people to think that we were messy. Then I moved this wood pile so that no one could see it and cover it. Now she is saying that it takes up too much space. 

Trust me I do what I can, but at the end of the day, I have to make her happy too.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 19, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> Not trying to suggest you are wrong. I agree. You just don't know my wife. She is like super OCD about stuff. My last wood-pile was beautiful, but she couldn't stop touching the bark pile I had because she didnt want people to think that we were messy. Then I moved this wood pile so that no one could see it and cover it. Now she is saying that it takes up too much space.
> 
> Trust me I do what I can, but at the end of the day, I have to make her happy too.



Understood.  I also had a bit of an uphill battle with the spousal unit, with regard to some of the other aspects of wood burning, so I know where you are coming from.  I am sure we can find another solution.

Some larger sellers offer KD wood, at a premium price.  The wood is kilned to kill pests and make it legal for inter-county or inter-state transportation, not for the purpose of drying the wood, but that is a happy side-effect.  I have no experience with this, but some reports on this forum seem to indicate that KD wood is dry enough that it might finish seasoning in one summer.  That would mean you could just buy next year’s wood this spring, rather than next fall, and possibly be in good shape.

Some other members, most notably @Poindexter, have built their own homemade firewood kilns on the cheap.  Essentially clear plastic tents that dry the firewood in just a few weeks’ time.  This would cut the amount of wood on your property way down, but then you’re wife might be asking you about the silly plastic tents in the back yard.  See @Poindexter’s threads on kiln drying, searchable on this forum.


----------



## Zack R (Nov 19, 2018)

Next time you purchase "seasoned" wood bring a moisture meter and a splitting axe to test the moisture content. Grab a random piece from the truck, split it open, measure the moisture and then go from there.

Even if the wood is still green as least you can get green wood pricing.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 19, 2018)

If you move buying your wood to march/April and get ash, maple no oak it might be ok come November, might be hard to do though.


----------



## robj80 (Nov 19, 2018)

Try Grazy Brothers Farm in Oxford. I didn't buy any but this name came up several times on the Oxford facebook page. Too bad you didn't have a truck there is no shortage of wood in Oxford o the side of the roads. I already scrounged some.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 19, 2018)

Zack R said:


> Next time you purchase "seasoned" wood bring a moisture meter and a splitting axe to test the moisture content. Grab a random piece from the truck, split it open, measure the moisture and then go from there.
> 
> Even if the wood is still green as least you can get green wood pricing.


... and since you usually buy your firewood already split, take that axe out and practice awhile first, so you don’t look like a noob trying to make those few splits.


----------



## Dobish (Nov 19, 2018)

find a neighbor that won't mind having your seasoning piles in their yard. Once a year, rent a trailer from and bring it over to your place.

There used to be a place in danburry that would stack and season for a year or so...


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Nov 19, 2018)

So just as an FYI all most ALL of the firewood vendors keep there wood out side in piles uncovered and out in the open. So with all of the rain we had this year in the northeast how dry did you really think this wood was actually going to be. Did you really think you were getting sub 20% MC. It kinda looks to me like you really didnt.put much thought in that at all.
If you want good quality wood that is sub 20mc process it yourself
If your wife dosent like wood piles, then wood heat just isnt for you.. so then go help big oil boot there record breaking profits


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Nov 19, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> Not trying to suggest you are wrong. I agree. You just don't know my wife. She is like super OCD about stuff. My last wood-pile was beautiful, but she couldn't stop touching the bark pile I had because she didnt want people to think that we were messy. Then I moved this wood pile so that no one could see it and cover it. Now she is saying that it takes up too much space.
> 
> Trust me I do what I can, but at the end of the day, I have to make her happy too.


Okay, make her happy at the *end* of the day, but do what you need to do *during* the day. Get your wood seasoned, at least 2 years worth. And buy her a pick up truck for Xmas.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Nov 19, 2018)

The 3 yr plan is the ideal situation. However, if one has limited space, means, etc, getting ahead even by a year or 2 would be a good.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 19, 2018)

robj80 said:


> Try Grazy Brothers Farm in Oxford. I didn't buy any but this name came up several times on the Oxford facebook page. Too bad you didn't have a truck there is no shortage of wood in Oxford o the side of the roads. I already scrounged some.


I drive through the towns in NE Conn for work and I see wood all over the place on the sides if the road.


----------



## Rich L (Nov 19, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> Guys, I think its a sign... last year the wood I got, I was not impressed with. The first year I got wood from a local guy and it was pretty darn good, and I got it pretty late in the season (Mid-November).
> 
> I burned through my 2 cords last year very quickly (and I didnt really think it was that cold of a winter in CT.)
> 
> ...


  Get the Northern idaho energy logs instead of the bio bricks .They're the best ones out there.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 19, 2018)

Rich L said:


> Get the Northern idaho energy logs instead of the bio bricks .They're the best ones out there.


They're the best if you can get them, if not the bio bricks XL are pretty good.


----------



## robj80 (Nov 20, 2018)

weatherguy said:


> I drive through the towns in NE Conn for work and I see wood all over the place on the sides if the road.



Don't even have to go that far. The area this guy lives in and myself just got wrecked by tornados in May. But if you don't have a chainsaw and a truck all those logs on the side of the road are hard to scrounge. I got lucky, one fell in my driveway! I didn't have to drive far at all for wood.If you call this lucky


----------



## NoobTube (Nov 20, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Okay, make her happy at the *end* of the day, but do what you need to do *during* the day. Get your wood seasoned, at least 2 years worth. And buy her a pick up truck for Xmas.



She actually likes the Ford Raptor... But... then I told her what the Gas mileage was on on it... And she was not having it. I'm going to borrow a trailer from my buddy a few times this coming year. There is some wood around my area, but its odd, i've stopped 3 times this year and each time I got yelled at by the home owner, mind you it didn't even look like it was on their property. 

Worse comes to worse, if wood becomes unmanageable in the future, I'll sell my insert and get a pellet one...


----------



## Ashful (Nov 20, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> She actually likes the Ford Raptor... But... then I told her what the Gas mileage was on on it... And she was not having it. I'm going to borrow a trailer from my buddy a few times this coming year. There is some wood around my area, but its odd, i've stopped 3 times this year and each time I got yelled at by the home owner, mind you it didn't even look like it was on their property.
> 
> Worse comes to worse, if wood becomes unmanageable in the future, I'll sell my insert and get a pellet one...



Always best to knock on the door or leave a note with your phone number, before grabbing wood.  My experience is that two thirds of the time the homeowner is happy to have it gone, and then the other third is some greedy idiot who thinks they’re sitting on gold.


----------



## Dug8498 (Nov 20, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> Guys, I think its a sign... last year the wood I got, I was not impressed with. The first year I got wood from a local guy and it was pretty darn good, and I got it pretty late in the season (Mid-November).
> 
> I burned through my 2 cords last year very quickly (and I didnt really think it was that cold of a winter in CT.)
> 
> ...



If you're looking for burnable wood this winter, I would definitely just get 2-3 pallets of bio bricks/ energy logs. That would be substantially cheaper (at least around here) than trying to buy kiln dried wood (which probably isn't even seasoned). As you move forward, Ashful was right, you'll need to acquire and stack wood for 2-3 years out. If your wife can't get down with that, maybe just keep buying bio bricks every year? or don't burn wood


----------



## Ashful (Nov 20, 2018)

BKVP has mentioned NEILS compressed wood bricks a few times this year, but searching “NEILS” on Google only leads back to this forum, they seem to not exist elsewhere on Al Gore’s wonderful interweb.  Can someone enlighten me on this source?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Nov 20, 2018)

Ashful said:


> BKVP has mentioned NEILS compressed wood bricks a few times this year, but searching “NEILS” on Google only leads back to this forum, they seem to not exist elsewhere on Al Gore’s wonderful interweb.  Can someone enlighten me on this source?


http://www.northidahoenergylogs.com/


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Nov 20, 2018)

It's NIELS. No dealer in our area.


----------



## robj80 (Nov 20, 2018)

https://btpellet.com/page/bricksandcoal 

This place lists them for sale in our area. Well close to our area. Strange they aren't listed on NIEL website.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 20, 2018)

robj80 said:


> Don't even have to go that far. The area this guy lives in and myself just got wrecked by tornados in May. But if you don't have a chainsaw and a truck all those logs on the side of the road are hard to scrounge. I got lucky, one fell in my driveway! I didn't have to drive far at all for wood.If you call this lucky


I have two saws but a deer took my truck out a year ago and I haven't got around to getting another.


----------



## Rich L (Nov 20, 2018)

weatherguy said:


> They're the best if you can get them, if not the bio bricks XL are pretty good.


  There's a place in Mendon,Ma.that has them for $399.00 a pallet.The cheapest that I've seen.Their number is 508-473-6610 if your interested.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 21, 2018)

Rich L said:


> There's a place in Mendon,Ma.that has them for $399.00 a pallet.The cheapest that I've seen.Their number is 508-473-6610 if your interested.


That is a good price, thanks.
I was going to buy a pallet of the canawick 10 inch blocks but they only had half a pallet left and told me the factory burned down, anyone hear this? Must have been one hell of a fire.


----------



## mcstatz5829 (Nov 21, 2018)

weatherguy said:


> I have two saws but a deer took my truck out a year ago and I haven't got around to getting another.


Shoulda had a bigger truck


----------



## Rich L (Nov 24, 2018)

weatherguy said:


> That is a good price, thanks.
> I was going to buy a pallet of the canawick 10 inch blocks but they only had half a pallet left and told me the factory burned down, anyone hear this? Must have been one hell of a fire.


  Canawick blocks are very good.Northern fence in Saugus,Ma. carries them.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Nov 24, 2018)

Wow.  Lot of CT folk on here.  I grew up in "the valley."  The Seymour/Oxford folk will know what that means … Housatonic River valley.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Rich L said:


> Canawick blocks are very good.Northern fence in Saugus,Ma. carries them.


I like them just cant get any more. I'll probably get NIEL's.


----------



## Rich L (Nov 24, 2018)

weatherguy said:


> I like them just cant get any more. I'll probably get NIEL's.


 Maybe your too far for the Canawick blocks.Don't worry the NIEL logs a far better.


----------



## Bushels20 (Nov 25, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> She actually likes the Ford Raptor... But... then I told her what the Gas mileage was on on it... And she was not having it. I'm going to borrow a trailer from my buddy a few times this coming year. There is some wood around my area, but its odd, i've stopped 3 times this year and each time I got yelled at by the home owner, mind you it didn't even look like it was on their property.
> 
> Worse comes to worse, if wood becomes unmanageable in the future, I'll sell my insert and get a pellet one...



Just keep at it. You’re going through the first year struggles just like a lot of people, including myself. It took my about 3 years to perfect my wood storage, drying time and best ways to move wood from the piles to the insert with the least amount of effort. You will find what works for you. Just make sure you figure out how to season your own wood. Good firewood makes burning very easy and much more pleasant.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 25, 2018)

Rich L said:


> Maybe your too far for the Canawick blocks.Don't worry the NIEL logs a far better.


I was going to get a pallet of each but will probably just get one pallet of NIEL'S, I have plenty of wood but like keeping a higher temp longer with the NIEL's. A few cords of black locust would be better but not much of it around here.


----------



## NoobTube (Nov 27, 2018)

So funny thing happened. I saw this wood by the side of the road, a little of the road a ways. And I'm not so good at identifying stuff, but I saw the bark and it looked like Ash, so I was like SCORE! Got my buddies trailer and didnt think anything of it. Got there and realized it was all fir... My buddy had his saw and was all excited so I said, "Well we are here... might as well.." Pulled a half cord of it and brought it home... 

Next day saw some tree crews cutting. Went back to go get my suv just to pick a few. literally 2 hours later. Wood was gone... GRRR


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 27, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> So funny thing happened. I saw this wood by the side of the road, a little of the road a ways. And I'm not so good at identifying stuff, but I saw the bark and it looked like Ash, so I was like SCORE! Got my buddies trailer and didnt think anything of it. Got there and realized it was all fir... My buddy had his saw and was all excited so I said, "Well we are here... might as well.." Pulled a half cord of it and brought it home...
> 
> Next day saw some tree crews cutting. Went back to go get my suv just to pick a few. literally 2 hours later. Wood was gone... GRRR


You gotta be quick in some areas, a couple years ago they did a ton of trimming near my house, by the time I got done work and went to pick any up there was just scraps left. My neighbor was bragging he got 4 cords grrrr. Now I can drive through the small towns of Connecticut and there's wood all over the place rotting (I no longer have a truck), was thinking of borrowing my brothers for a day and picking a couple cords.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 27, 2018)

What kind of car do you drive?
I haven't had a truck in 7 years, but I scrounge around 6 cords a year with a trailer behind my minivan .

However,  if you can't at least stack two years ahead in your property,  you will never get to the sweet spot in burning wood


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 27, 2018)

rowerwet said:


> What kind of car do you drive?
> I haven't had a truck in 7 years, but I scrounge around 6 cords a year with a trailer behind my minivan .
> 
> However,  if you can't at least stack two years ahead in your property,  you will never get to the sweet spot in burning wood


I can fit plenty of wood on my land. I have a toyota highlander but the stuff I see on the sides if the road are good size pieces, would probably take my brother with me to help.


----------



## Manly (Nov 27, 2018)

PaulOinMA said:


> Wow.  Lot of CT folk on here.  I grew up in "the valley."  The Seymour/Oxford folk will know what that means … Housatonic River valley.



When l was a young Manly growing up folks from Derby, Ansonia, etc..., were effectionately refereed to as valley rats. That’s way back when rubber ruled the valley. Dating myself here.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 28, 2018)

Manly said:


> When l was a young Manly growing up folks from Derby, Ansonia, etc..., were effectionately refereed to as valley rats. That’s way back when rubber ruled the valley. Dating myself here.


That would be a good screen name


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 28, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> Not trying to suggest you are wrong. I agree. You just don't know my wife. She is like super OCD about stuff. My last wood-pile was beautiful, but she couldn't stop touching the bark pile I had because she didnt want people to think that we were messy. Then I moved this wood pile so that no one could see it and cover it. Now she is saying that it takes up too much space.
> 
> Trust me I do what I can, but at the end of the day, I have to make her happy too.


Makes me laugh, I have the same issue with the Wife. I have the truck, the saw, the splitter, and the room. The problem is she doesn't want to see it, and the space that allows that is too small, so 3 years out is not working. You guys are probably going to shake your heads, but this summer I ended up giving away 3 pick up truck loads of green wood, all split, all to friends, just to keep the area clean and the Wife happy....and we still argue about the rest that needs to be split and moved....just can't win.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Nov 28, 2018)

Manly said:


> When l was a young Manly growing up folks from Derby, Ansonia, etc..., were effectionately refereed to as valley rats. That’s way back when rubber ruled the valley. Dating myself here.



I just turned 60 somehow.

I was a junior in high school when the sponge rubber factory fire happened: https://valley.newhavenindependent....ears_Ago_March_1_Shelton_Rubber_Factory_Fire/.

There's an active "I grew up in Shelton" FB page.  We were recently discussing the 1985 River Restaurant explosion in Derby: https://valley.newhavenindependent.org/archives/entry/the_river_restaurant_explosion_25_years_later/.  A friend was in UConn law school in Hartford at the time and he was just getting ready to leave to drive down to his sister's engagement party that was going to be there that night.


----------



## Dobish (Nov 28, 2018)

PaulOinMA said:


> I just turned 60 somehow.
> 
> I was a junior in high school when the sponge rubber factory fire happened: https://valley.newhavenindependent....ears_Ago_March_1_Shelton_Rubber_Factory_Fire/.
> 
> There's an active "I grew up in Shelton" FB page.  We were recently discussing the 1985 River Restaurant explosion in Derby: https://valley.newhavenindependent.org/archives/entry/the_river_restaurant_explosion_25_years_later/.  A friend was in UConn law school in Hartford at the time and he was just getting ready to leave to drive down to his sister's engagement party that was going to be there that night.



My family has owned a furniture store in Ansonia for over 100 years and still has a plaque from the high water mark from the flood in 1955.





I was working there when the latex fire happened in 2001.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 28, 2018)

Dobish said:


> My family has owned a furniture store in Ansonia for over 100 years and still has a plaque from the high water mark from the flood in 1955.
> View attachment 234314
> 
> I was working there when the latex fire happened in 2001.


I heard about the 55 flood from my father all the time when I was a kid, they built a dam in town and a few others in the area so it wouldn't happen again.


----------



## Dabster13 (Nov 28, 2018)

If you get bio bricks, burn them with some green wood, burning them solo sucks. 

Burnt a ton last year to try them out and was extremely disappointed.


----------



## NoobTube (Dec 3, 2018)

Dobish said:


> My family has owned a furniture store in Ansonia for over 100 years and still has a plaque from the high water mark from the flood in 1955.
> View attachment 234314
> 
> I was working there when the latex fire happened in 2001.



Thats awesome! I know exactly which store you are talking about. Hah.

Things have changed a lot in Ansonia. They knocked down the whole row of "Affordable housing" and now its park/vacant land. I was a landlord during that time... Lets just say my area got a little more 'exciting' as those people moved up towards waklee... got rid of my house made some decent money on it and moved on...

Anyhow, yeah, I guess fate has shined on me a little bit. My dad is a realtor, and he just started working with a guy who is looking to sell about 100+ acres of land in Oxford/southbury... Guy seems pretty open to me cutting anything I want. Gotta go take a look and see what he has, but I might have just scored some wood...


----------



## robj80 (Dec 3, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> Thats awesome! I know exactly which store you are talking about. Hah.
> 
> Things have changed a lot in Ansonia. They knocked down the whole row of "Affordable housing" and now its park/vacant land. I was a landlord during that time... Lets just say my area got a little more 'exciting' as those people moved up towards waklee... got rid of my house made some decent money on it and moved on...
> 
> Anyhow, yeah, I guess fate has shined on me a little bit. My dad is a realtor, and he just started working with a guy who is looking to sell about 100+ acres of land in Oxford/southbury... Guy seems pretty open to me cutting anything I want. Gotta go take a look and see what he has, but I might have just scored some wood...



I'm in Oxford so if you need an inexperienced hand in exchange for some wood let me know! My brother in law is a realtor in the area as well. He is just starting off. He works out of Southbury. 

I too burned some SWI (?) bio bricks this year in an open fireplace. I was not too happy with them. Seemed to not burn well and not much heat. Was better with some wood thrown in but still not great. Maybe it was the brand. I got them at ACE at Quarry walk in Oxford. Maybe they don't work well in an open fireplace.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Dec 3, 2018)

Dobish said:


> My family has owned a furniture store in Ansonia for over 100 years and still has a plaque from.



That's great!

My orthodontist when I was a kid 45 years ago was Dr. Crane in Ansonia.

Remember Caldor's?  I had (still have, actually) a light brown and dark brown windbreaker from Warnaco's in Bridgeport.  Someone would frequently  ask me to help them if I wore it in Caldor's. 

I moved to Hunterdon county in NJ after growing up in CT.  The flood of '55 (Hurricane Diane) devastated the Delaware River towns, especially, Frenchtown out where I lived.

https://www.nj.com/hunterdon/index.ssf/2015/08/flood_of_55_hit_lambertville_area_hard.html


----------



## Dobish (Dec 3, 2018)

PaulOinMA said:


> That's great!
> 
> My orthodontist when I was a kid 45 years ago was Dr. Crane in Ansonia.
> 
> ...



I had a cousin who worked at caldor for a long time!


----------



## NoobTube (Dec 3, 2018)

^^^ My Grandmother did too... lol Used to literally get every christmas gift in a Caldors box.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 3, 2018)

PaulOinMA said:


> My orthodontist when I was a kid 45 years ago was Dr. Crane in Ansonia.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 3, 2018)

PaulOinMA said:


> That's great!
> 
> My orthodontist when I was a kid 45 years ago was Dr. Crane in Ansonia.
> 
> ...


I hope you sent them to the wrong aisle


----------



## Manly (Dec 5, 2018)

Dobish said:


> My family has owned a furniture store in Ansonia for over 100 years and still has a plaque from the high water mark from the flood in 1955.
> View attachment 234314
> 
> I was working there when the latex fire happened in 2001.



My Mother’s uncle and aunt owned an apple orchard in Ansonia, along with a cider mill. A small operation. We used to go visit when I was a little tike, very early 1960’s. We lived in Meriden so back then it was a major road trip for us.


----------



## NoobTube (Dec 7, 2018)

So some good news bad news. I still stand by my assessment that my wood is absolute crap this year. I measured three random sized (indoors and heated up) splits. Split them and then measured. Each of them were in the Mid-high 30% MC I mean come on... even the Fir I cut 2 weeks ago had a slightly lower intern MC... Also I'm finding a lot of punky, insect eaten wood in my stack. 

I stand by my original statement, this wood sucks...

Now onto the good news. I'm cutting up some Ash from a friend this weekend. Looks to be about 1-1.5 Cord's worth. So I'll have that for seasoning. Also I checked and cleaned my liner this week. I did a mid-season clean last year in late January and never cleaned it after that. Maybe had 2 cups (if that of Creosote and fly ash. Burn times are not great and secondary combustion is not great. I'm just going to have to resolve myself that this year will not be a great wood burn year and keep planning and looking ahead to the next one.


----------



## HItz (Dec 7, 2018)

The only way to buy and burn within a few months is to use pellets or an outdoor wood boiler where you don't care what kind or how much wood you put in. In CT it is almost worse since we get a lot of red/white oak that needs 3 years to dry or it won't burn well. The other common hardwood is Norway Maple that can be ready after a year of drying as long as it is covered.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 7, 2018)

NoobTube said:


> So some good news bad news. I still stand by my assessment that my wood is absolute crap this year. I measured three random sized (indoors and heated up) splits. Split them and then measured. Each of them were in the Mid-high 30% MC I mean come on... even the Fir I cut 2 weeks ago had a slightly lower intern MC... Also I'm finding a lot of punky, insect eaten wood in my stack.
> 
> I stand by my original statement, this wood sucks...
> 
> Now onto the good news. I'm cutting up some Ash from a friend this weekend. Looks to be about 1-1.5 Cord's worth. So I'll have that for seasoning. Also I checked and cleaned my liner this week. I did a mid-season clean last year in late January and never cleaned it after that. Maybe had 2 cups (if that of Creosote and fly ash. Burn times are not great and secondary combustion is not great. I'm just going to have to resolve myself that this year will not be a great wood burn year and keep planning and looking ahead to the next one.



Good for you.. glad to see you move on.. i like the positive attitude of this years not going to be great and just move on.. no reason to dwell on it.. waisted energy.... make some serious wood storage to keep the wood in good condition and fill it up


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 7, 2018)

HItz said:


> The only way to buy and burn within a few months is to use pellets or an outdoor wood boiler where you don't care what kind or how much wood you put in. In CT it is almost worse since we get a lot of red/white oak that needs 3 years to dry or it won't burn well. The other common hardwood is Norway Maple that can be ready after a year of drying as long as it is covered.


Do you live in area surrounded by trees? I can get oak below 20% in two years. Never needed 3 but I have seen some people stack the wood surrounded by trees and doesnt get much sun or wind so I can see why they need 3 years.


----------



## NoobTube (Dec 8, 2018)

I am in an area with a good deal of trees, however the area i store my wood in gets good sunlight and is covered as well as good wind coming through the property.


----------

